# Hypo hog question



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of breeding my hypo hog boa some time in the very distant future, but suck at genetics. I am going to try and improve on this obviously. I was going to look into a female hypo hog and maybe try for some sunsets but I was also looking at other options. I love the leopard markings and so wondered, would it be possible to breed him with a leopard bci and make hypo leopards with hog influence? Thanks! X


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

its very hard to work out any genetics with Hog island in it as a hypo hog is a hypo with hog influence and and straightforward 50% hypo 50% hog island. so if you bred a hypo hog to a hypo hog you would get sunsets which are super hypos with high hog influence but if you bred it to anything else (say jungle or motley some of the babys would show hog island influence and some wouldnt.


----------



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

The joys of genetics! I think if I do breed at some point I will be doing a lot more research beforehand haha thankyou! x


----------

